# Spring project time already? (If you're in Texas, yes)



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Well after entering a nice long post and clicking post, I apparently had been logged out, all is lost!
So to try again…
Lots of projects for the spring. What ahs already been started/completed:
1) Pulled up and re-laid the entire back patio which was sloping TOWARDS the house (Think 6” over 6ft) and pooled like a lake. Same story for rear door to the garage.
2) Cut back brush and removed about 10 trees (4 large and 6 that were really just overgrown bushes) I called in the Tree Surgeons for the 2 largest since they were out of my league, and interfered with the power lines. I’m not big on removing trees, but these were ugly, rotten, poisonous to the dogs (Chinaberry) and just needed to go. We will add some back later, and we left the five nice trees.
3) Starting to box in the bed, and did some initial planting for groundcover, grass, and bushes)
Day one...

















And now for the patio work…



































The tiled pattern will be filled with groundcover, here it is starting to grow…









Those are all of the pictures I have with me now, but Ill tack more on later.
Ill try to update weekly as the spring goes along.
Spring/Summer projects will be:
1) Finishing the back beds, plantings and rehabbing grass
2) Adding a large pergola with daybed and seating in the far corner of the yard
3) Building a two way outdoor fireplace on the patio, seating on one side and dining on the other
4) Redoing the beds and lining with white stone in the front yard
5) Moving the front edge of the fence forward to the edge of the house to add backyard space
6) Adding a horseshoe pit along the side yard after the fence is moved
7) Re-face the front edges on the fence (They are rotten) and replace the shakiest parts along the perimeter, a whole new fence is too expensive right now
8) Add a brick/wood seating area in one corner of the patio
9) Build a prep station/grill area, I have a current spot where I laid some stone, but I’m not to keen on it as it doesn’t flow with the rest of the patio
Lots to do!


----------

